# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  eggs thickening blood?

## END-RAGE

i wanted to know how many of you guys eat alot of eggs, beacuse a person that my family knows recently had a heart attack and they contributed it to thickening of the blood caused by eggs!!
anyone knowany thing about this

----------


## timtim

i eat 14 whites a day and during my bulk was having 7 whole eggs with 7 whites and my cholesterol is 135, 56 hdl, 65 ldl. sorry for your loss but cholesterol derived from the food we eat has little impact on the cholesterol in the arteries. was this person a drinker/smoker?

----------


## Ufa

Everyone should take one aspirin per day. This will thin your blood and pervent heart attack.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

"thickening of the blood"???

----------


## Steve80

Probably was eating the yolks, and caused high choleterol, which led to plaque buildup. If you dont eat yolks,use a bunch of butter and salt you should be aok.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Probably was eating the yolks, and caused high choleterol, which led to plaque buildup. If you dont eat yolks,use a bunch of butter and salt you should be aok.


that would be true if egg cholesterol has any impact on blood cholesterol. But it hasnt  :Smilie: 

Im still not sure what the original poster means with thickening the blood.

----------


## SwoleCat

> they contributed it to thickening of the blood caused by eggs!!


Who did? Doctors?

Please tell me the names of those so I make sure to never be seen by them.

~SC~

----------


## Ufa

You gotta just love these egg posts. Snott lovers deluxe.

----------

